# Mach 3 coils



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

coils Mach 3 3 ton bare $150 a set






:thumbsup:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Luv them coils.


----------



## 78 lincoln (Jun 27, 2010)

How much shipped to 93033?


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

hmmm.not pink seems a bit tigther coils?


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:no: If we powder coat price will go up! Times are hard for every one.


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

559karlo said:


> Luv them coils.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Who has Mach 3 coils in action?


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

JUST2C said:


> Who has Mach 3 coils in action?


Send me a free set and I will put them in action for ya!!!!


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> coils Mach 3 3 ton bare $150 a set
> View attachment 453800
> :thumbsup:


 TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92jg_JZQfe8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

kerncountyhopper said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92jg_JZQfe8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dignityaz (Jul 29, 2008)

I had a set of mach 3 coils they put in work. But don't they come pink?


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4U5apWq80iY&list=PL15441F97DD47BA52&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTTT


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

BRING YOUR MACH 3 TO ANAHEIM STADUIM JUNE 10 2012 KOOLAID SAID IT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

koolaid365 said:


> BRING YOUR MACH 3 TO ANAHEIM STADUIM JUNE 10 2012 KOOLAID SAID IT


 TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=92jg_JZQfe8 Mach 3 in action


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## d'Elegance (Feb 21, 2008)

TTT Love mach 3's


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Mach 3 coils Bare or powder coated


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> Mach 3 coils Bare or powder coated
> View attachment 521934
> View attachment 521935


 bUMP


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> Mach 3 coils Bare or powder coated
> View attachment 521934
> View attachment 521935


 Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> Mach 3 coils Bare or powder coated
> View attachment 521934
> View attachment 521935


 bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> Mach 3 coils Bare or powder coated
> View attachment 521934
> View attachment 521935
> [/ QUOTE] Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> JUST2C said:
> 
> 
> > Mach 3 coils Bare or powder coated
> ...


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=92jg_JZQfe8 Mach 3 in action


 TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> Mach 3 coils Bare or powder coated
> View attachment 521934
> View attachment 521935


TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Mach 3 coils Bare or powder coated   https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=LeCje0zT1LE​


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> Mach 3 coils Bare or powder coated   https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=LeCje0zT1LE​


TTT


----------



## WESTBOUND93 (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm in LA where can I get them from?


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

What the price difference between coated and not?


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

proven over and over mach-3 coils Saco motor G-Force gear inaction http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBPIYprwFQo&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

proven over and over mach-3 coils Saco motor G-Force gear inaction http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBPIY...yer_detailpage


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> proven over and over mach-3 coils Saco motor G-Force gear inaction [URL]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBPIY...yer_detailpage[/URL]


 bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> proven over and over mach-3 coils Saco motor G-Force gear inaction [URL]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBPIY...yer_detailpage[/URL]


 TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

bump


----------



## Delia (Feb 27, 2013)

JUST2C said:


> coils Mach 3 3 ton bare $150 a set
> View attachment 453800
> :thumbsup:


U still have them couls hit me up at 210 4752714


----------



## monte187ls (Jul 22, 2007)

do u still have the mach 3 coils i need some for my s10 if so can i get a price shipped to 78415?
?


----------



## monte187ls (Jul 22, 2007)

do u still have the mach 3 coils i need some for my s10 if so can i get a price shipped to 78415?<br>?


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

kerncountyhopper said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92jg_JZQfe8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


 ttt


----------



## mondo77 (May 21, 2013)

Can I get a pair for my 81 cutlass,shipped- 97123


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> coils Mach 3 3 ton bare $150 a set
> View attachment 453800
> :thumbsup:


 " "NOW" $110 in stock


----------



## 84boogie (Jul 29, 2014)

How much for 4 ton shipped to 83605


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

84boogie said:


> How much for 4 ton shipped to 83605


 Sorry no 4 ton but these are just as close perfect for g-body's v-6 motors v-8 quick snap and nice ride


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> proven over and over mach-3 coils Saco motor G-Force gear inaction [URL]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBPIY...yer_detailpage[/URL]


 Bump


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

How old is that video


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Both silver and orange cars on 
Mach-3 coils


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> " "NOW" $110 in stock


 Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

$110 MACH-3 COILS


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> $110 MACH-3 COILS


 Bump


----------



## BackNtheDay (Mar 25, 2014)

JUST2C said:


> $110 MACH-3 COILS


PM me your paypal info :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Sorry for Messaging call (818) 772-6623 custom motoring for Saco $79 bucks


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Mach -3 coils 
$110 bare chrome $200 bucks In stock


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> Sorry for Messaging call (818) 772-6623 custom motoring for Saco $79 bucks


 Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump also in chrome


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> $110 MACH-3 COILS


 Bump


----------



## WICKED DREAMS (Feb 27, 2012)

JUST2C said:


> Bump


U have chrome


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

WICKED DREAMS said:


> U have chrome


 yes in stock


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Mach-3 coils $110 also in chrome


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Mach-3 coils chrome $200 bucks


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## WICKED DREAMS (Feb 27, 2012)

Pm me your number


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

(818) 772-6623 custom motoring chrome Mach-3 coils $200


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> (818) 772-6623 custom motoring chrome Mach-3 coils $200


 bUMP


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> (818) 772-6623 custom motoring chrome Mach-3 coils $200


 TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> Mach-3 coils chrome $200 bucks


 TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> View attachment 1441473


 TTT


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

Id like to order a set of bare 3tons..sent to tx 78626
Paypal?


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Pm Sent


----------



## monte187ls (Jul 22, 2007)

Any 4 tons


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Sorry no 4 tons!


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> Mach-3 coils $110 also in chrome


 TTT


----------



## fcerda956 (Nov 9, 2010)

Mach 3 r they the pink once or bronce


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

fcerda956 said:


> Mach 3 r they the pink once or bronce


 Magenta


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

The best coils for street cars! If your not running more then 1000 lbs or so this is the way to go :thumbsup:


----------



## fcerda956 (Nov 9, 2010)

How much


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Bigsaints (Oct 24, 2019)

Is anyone still looking for a set of these. I have some never used.


----------

